# New Pictures!!



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

the whole flock








my old 2000hen and my new black diamond cock








my black saddle and their young








their young


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

my red saddle cock 








his young...but i think the black one is some other pigeon baby








my red saddle hen mated to the blue bar cock....baby just hatch today!








my blackfamily


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

another close look of my black diamond cock








one of my young horseman 








one of the white is mine and the other is not








both of my horseman together


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ya see the white bird with the black on her wing ..i lost her for 2 week ..just got her back


----------



## saku4me (May 7, 2010)

Wow man, koj cov nquab zoo nkauj heev


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

saku4me said:


> Wow man, koj cov nquab zoo nkauj heev


thank you man


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Great looking birds. You have the kind of birds that I wish I had.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

What language are you speaking?

Nice birds!, You got quite the collection now.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I especially liked those saddles


----------



## windycityflyers (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a thing for black pigeons! nice birds


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Fantastic photos, I love the babies and the ones with the white fronts and black wings are very striking.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Love those saddles!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> What language are you speaking?
> 
> Nice birds!, You got quite the collection now.


i was speaking hmong lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some very pretty saddles you've got there


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Those are some very pretty saddles you've got there


they are really your now lol!


----------

